# Dog Proof raccoon Traps



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

If you need to trap raccoons and not anything else here is what I recommend.
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2010/08/catching-texas-deer-feeder-bandits.html


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I am looking into getting my hands on a pile of those, little spendy but I am going to try my best to scrape some cash together and get a dirty doz to start off with.


----------

